# Mantid Signs



## jplelito (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought you all might enjoy these two signs I've gotten recently:

the "No Trespassing" is from the Entomological Society of America Meeting (the vendors have them almost every year, next year's conference is in San Diego in December- stop by!) and the "Beheading" sign was a gift from my girlfriend - ironic for a mantidophile.... 

Both are coated metal and claim they can withstand outdoor conditions for several years minimum - although personally I keep mine in my apartment. How'd ya like these on the front of your garage? 8)


----------



## ellroy (Feb 26, 2007)

Cool signs! They would go down a storm over here!

Alan


----------



## ABbuggin (Feb 26, 2007)

You should put one of those signs on the door to your bug room. :wink:

I like them they are cool.  

AB


----------



## CockroachYet (Feb 26, 2007)

-Very cool signs, good point, I want these like an alternative for "beware of the dog". :lol:


----------



## wuwu (Feb 26, 2007)

> You should put one of those signs on the door to your bug room. :wink: I like them they are cool.
> 
> AB


my bug room A.K.A. my bedroom.


----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2007)

Pretty neat.


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Feb 26, 2007)

Those are great.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice! I think I want a "Beware of mantis" sign.


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 27, 2007)

i have seen those signs on ebay


----------



## joossa (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome. I love 'em.


----------

